# Lady In Reds new pics



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

9 months old. Bloodlines are chevy camelot/peterson and half avant

Thats my best friend in the pics trying to act like a model


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice looking dog, mind if I ask where you got the leash from?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Realcollars.com its a 3 foot white alligator. Flex has the scarface collar thats on ther bcuz it matchs my tattoo.


----------



## Bosscobb (Mar 3, 2013)

Great looking dog 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you in extremely lucky she didnt end up with all the bad faults of the avant bloodline. She has such a sweet and loving personality its amazing


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Would anyone with a peds online acount want to post her pedigree on there for me?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone??????


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

just google her name and apbt pedigree and you should be able to find it. Once you are on the page, just c and p the page link.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> just google her name and apbt pedigree and you should be able to find it. Once you are on the page, just c and p the page link.


I ment post her ped on peds online for me. All that aside are you gonna make it out to the abkc show next saturday?


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I understand and not really sure at this point


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Well hopefully we see you up there. If not I'll have jake get ahold of you and maybe we can all get together at his house or something.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I think this little girl may go with me to the abkc show whats the board think about that? Do you bully ppl yhink she could win?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

nice looking girl.. why dont you use one of the free pedigree databases? there are a few of them.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you. I personally think shes one of the nicest dogs on here (I would if sye wasnt mine also)


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Pretty dog. Tell your friend nice modeling job. lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you. Id pass your compliment along but it may cause his ugly head to swell up and explode lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

sitting so pretty. : )


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Shes definitely my most well behaved


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She's a pretty girl.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks ap13. Shes gonna be thrown n a harness here before too long also.


----------

